# TTOC ScoTTish karting round 3 update page 4



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Well fellow karters it's about that time of year again to get into racing mode again, and get humped again by the advanced police drivers (*NOT*) still never lived that down  
Round 3 I thought about changing the venue from Xtream karting in Falkirk to the bigger circuit in Edinburgh with an outdoor for the full power 70mph karts, or for the cowards within or ranks :wink: the indoor 40mph karts, me personally would go for the outdoor one for if the weather is damp it leads to a more exciting race as the heavier guys can keep up on the bends and not loose power like the indoor track. 
Will get prices up as soon as I find who's up for it again this year will have to see if the TTOC could give us a cup or the likes as this event is pretty popular up here ( 3 year  god where is the time going ) Andrew don't say you have TTOC mugs :roll:

Thinking about march (early, for the Crieff meet is the 25th )

*NAMES*
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audi


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Usual stuff Trev.im there work permitting.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wul said:


> Usual stuff Trev.im there work permitting.


You've missed a few mate but we'll make sure a date suits you  how about Christmas day :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll give this a miss after last time


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'll give this a miss after last time


 How!! This one is out side no fumes there


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give this a miss after last time
> ...


What happened last time :?:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Andrew about passed out, the G forces were to great for his wee frame :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I may or may not have thrown up


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Would depend on the date Trev.......got a lot on this month :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm up for this Trev. Not really been too active on here for ages, but can never pass up the opportunity to give Wullie a few karting lessons!!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TTOC will sponsor/stump up for a trophy for the winner, and something suitably humiliating for the loser :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill be up for this if i aint got football...at least there is a chance for me winning something :lol:



phope said:


> TTOC will sponsor/stump up for a trophy for the winner, *and something suitably humiliating for the loser* :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> TTOC will sponsor/stump up for a trophy for the winner, and something suitably humiliating for the loser :lol:


That's great Peter  we'll just have to work out a date for us all to be there


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> I'm up for this Trev. Not really been too active on here for ages, but can never pass up the opportunity to give Wullie a few karting lessons!!


 Hi stranger :lol: good to see you back on we've missed ya


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Ill be up for this if i aint got football...at least there is a chance for me winning something :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You should leave us standing Darron your only 4 Stone :lol: leave your wallet in Zoe's hand bag that should make you even lighter :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm too light :lol: i was near enough bouncing out the kart going over the bridge :lol: ill have steaks all this week to beef up a bit :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If we get booked up for Edinburgh there's not bridges mate just some long straights


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

thank god for that :lol: my back was killing me for days after the last time :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> thank god for that :lol: my back was killing me for days after the last time :lol:


Ya wee wimp :wink: what about us olds guys you never hear us complaining :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How am i going to get any practice in if the track's in Edinburgh? 

i should give this a miss aswell just to let someone else have a chance at winning... :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Stuart 
:lol: that's why we picked a track out of your area :wink: there's not a date set for this yet so let us know when your up here again and we'll try and get you there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Might come up to watch If I can scrounge a lift from the station


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Put me down Trev depending on date. Same as others, March is a busy month and Crieffs only 4 weekends away. I'm busy the weekend of the 10th/11th with the OH 

I'm too damn light too, the bridge at Falkirk has had me a few times! Fast straights does sound fun i've never been at the Edinburgh site.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Might come up to watch If I can scrounge a lift from the station


We'll get something worked out


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Put me down Trev depending on date. Same as others, March is a busy month and Crieffs only 4 weekends away. I'm busy the weekend of the 10th/11th with the OH
> 
> I'm too damn light too, the bridge at Falkirk has had me a few times! Fast straights does sound fun i've never been at the Edinburgh site.


There's loads of skinny buggers on here :wink: will phone Edinburgh and see what date they can allocate us all Thomas


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi stranger :lol: good to see you back on we've missed ya


Aye like a hole in the head I suppose (just had to say it before Wullie!!). Just been very busy with work lately, no time for fun and games 

I assume it's the karting in tranent that you are on about? If so, we have to go for the outdoor track. Been there once before and it was amazing. There's a lot more opportunity for overtaking, which means I won't get held up like the last time  :roll: I also promise not to spin you out on the first corner of the final this time Trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down Trev depending on date. Same as others, March is a busy month and Crieffs only 4 weekends away. I'm busy the weekend of the 10th/11th with the OH
> ...


will this be a weekend thing trev?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Trev, count me in depending on dates etc.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi stranger :lol: good to see you back on we've missed ya
> ...


 I'll never forgive you for that kid :wink: the F1 theme at the final went to your head :lol: I've still got the bruise on my arm from that [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Abe said:
> ...


All depends on date we can all go to, hoping it is


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Hi Trev, count me in depending on dates etc.


Ok fella will get the names up so far


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

What dates are you think of Trev? With any luck Gravie wont spin us both at this one!


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Abe said:
> 
> 
> > Put me down Trev depending on date. Same as others, March is a busy month and Crieffs only 4 weekends away. I'm busy the weekend of the 10th/11th with the OH
> ...


Thanks for the compliment Trev :wink: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> What dates are you think of Trev? With any luck Gravie wont spin us both at this one!


 March or April Lee, going to phone them at the weekend and see if I can get a deal going with them and get the dates posted up would like it if everyone could attend as there's always one that the dates don't suit and that's the annoying thing

Garvie is going down :lol: :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Abe said:
> ...


We would have to get you a stretched kart for you :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > What dates are you think of Trev? With any luck Gravie wont spin us both at this one!
> ...


 :lol: grudge match there Trev!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Duffy said:
> ...


Not at all what makes you think that Lee :wink:  now where did I put that baseball bat  :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

:lol: grudge match there Trev![/quote]

Not at all what makes you think that Lee :wink:  now where did I put that baseball bat  :lol:[/quote]

Just your competitive streak were karting is concerned Trev! Anyone with their own karting helmet has to be taking it serious!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> :lol: grudge match there Trev!


Not at all what makes you think that Lee :wink:  now where did I put that baseball bat  :lol:[/quote]

Just your competitive streak were karting is concerned Trev! Anyone with their own karting helmet has to be taking it serious!! :lol:[/quote]

Used to when I was younger Lee  to old now to keep up with you young guns, [smiley=bigcry.gif] just have to play dirty to get up front


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I might get some dramamine :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> I might get some dramamine :lol:


mineadram :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> Garvie is going down :lol: :wink:


You'll need to catch me first!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie is going down :lol: :wink:
> ...


That's what the baseball bat is for


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

this is starting to sound more like Mario-kart every day :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Could fancy this if im off work, let me know when you sort the date and i will check my shifts. Love go karting ! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Could fancy this if im off work, let me know when you sort the date and i will check my shifts. Love go karting ! 8)


Thats it then Sea sickness tablets here we come


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Could fancy this if im off work, let me know when you sort the date and i will check my shifts. Love go karting ! 8)
> ...


Will get the RedCross to be near by :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*NAMES SO FAR*
*Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audi
Andrew &Val
Peter & Hev
Wul
Jimmy
Darron
SLG
ABE
Mallstt
Duffy
Garvie*

Now just to find a date to suit  open to offers but by the look of things it might be better to go for April let me know what you guys think


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> *NAMES SO FAR*
> *Garvie
> Phil & Audi
> Andrew &Val
> ...


Trev, I've sorted the list for you to show the results!!


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

dzTT said:


> this is starting to sound more like Mario-kart every day :lol:


 :lol: I'll bring the mushrooms for some extra speed :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > *NAMES SO FAR*
> ...


You've been on those mushroom again fella your posting up in your dreams :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > *NAMES SO FAR*
> ...


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I know, there's no way Wullie will finish 5th!! :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> :lol: :lol: I know, there's no way Wullie will finish 5th!! :lol:


You not seen him lately  he's lost weight and is packing a six pack thought it was Tom Cruse stepping out of wul's TT last weekend :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: I know, there's no way Wullie will finish 5th!! :lol:
> ...


Tom Cruise my a*se!! Haven't seen him in ages. No doubt he'll be on shortly to give me a dig about cancelling our last night oot. Anyhoo, doesn't matter if he weighs any less, I've seen how he drives... he ain't finishing 5th!!


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> Garvie said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: I know, there's no way Wullie will finish 5th!! :lol:
> ...


Who the hell put Wul in front of me, I'm honed to perfection :lol: :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Starter for one......how's about 15th April Trev [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers jimmy first date in the hat


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jimmyf said:


> Starter for one......how's about 15th April Trev [smiley=gossip.gif]


Works for me


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

15th April is good for me too.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Looking good so far


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

15th might be good for me, ive got a cup final sometime in April but cant remember when :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> 15th might be good for me, ive got a cup final sometime in April but cant remember when :roll:


 15th


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make that. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

15th should be fine for me too


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Garvie said:
> ...


What ye mean I won't finish 5th chubbs ??? I finished 4th last time n the only reason I didn't get past you was because yer erse was overhanging the kart n making it impossible.
Trev the only reason iv lost the weight is because somebody keeps nicking aw ma toast at breakfast time :roll: :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: brilliant toast that. I wasn't the only one nicking your toast  it was jimmys Anne that was the culprit she had half a loaf, cause jimmy wouldn't buy her a full English breakfast :wink:


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

Wul your figures fine let the guys nick your toast it's them that's going to put on weight for the karting 

Evelyn x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> :lol: brilliant toast that. I wasn't the only one nicking your toast  it was jimmys Anne that was the culprit she had half a loaf, cause jimmy wouldn't buy her a full English breakfast :wink:


Don't be messing with Anne Trev  If she asks for a half loaf you reply sliced or un-sliced :roll: Anyways she bought the breakfast


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

You tell him Jim  he'll not mess about with me either :lol:

Evelyn x


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

TTLYN said:


> You tell him Jim  he'll not mess about with me either :lol:
> 
> Evelyn x


I can somehow believe that Evelyn :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> TTLYN said:
> 
> 
> > You tell him Jim  he'll not mess about with me either :lol:
> ...


 :roll: crawler, I'll let you know I wear the pants in this household ( some times  )

I'll find out the price for Sunday the 15th


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> jimmyf said:
> 
> 
> > TTLYN said:
> ...


I'll let you know I wear the pants :roll: .............

Wise move Trev, it's been a bit frosty these past two mornings :wink: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> What ye mean I won't finish 5th chubbs ??? I finished 4th last time n the only reason I didn't get past you was because you were so fast it was impossible to catch you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

care for a wee wager this time Wul??


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll have a £10 each way! :lol:

Trev, did you get a price / see if the 15th is available mate?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Will do Lee when I get home tonight


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's the price list :roll: http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... QkSSjIaa8Q

Might be cheaper going to xtream Edinburgh


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

there is too many numbers to make sense on that for this time in the morning [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

your a young lad you should be up at the crack of Dawn ready to take on the world :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> your a young lad you should be up at the crack of Dawn ready to take on the world :wink:


im up at half 6 every morning...and kinda on autopilot til about 12 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Beat you I'm up at 0345 this week

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Beat you I'm up at 0345 this week
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Evelyn's a winner she's off to work at 02:30


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Right the 15th should be fine with me, my cup final is on the 1st so you can all look forward to my presence :roll:

i hope the prize for last place is something useful :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi guys 
Been in contact with both karting company's both can hold our event on the 15th April.

Costs for raceland Edinburgh up to 16 drivers £ 720  outside track

Costs for stream Edinburgh is £42 per person =£462 inside track. At 11:00am or 17:00 
The track at Edinburgh is bigger than Falkirk one so the heats are longer so more racing 

If you can get in touch on here so I book it up as a deposit has to be paid, am up for any of the tracks what do you guys want ?

http://ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=8

Has every member signed up to the ttoc members site ?


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Trev stick me down for one, can pay you the deposit whenever you want it.

[edit] not fusssed on tracks, i've never been to the Edinburgh ones so dont have a strong opinion


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

If we were able to get 16 drivers, I would go for the outdoor track. However the indoor track also sounds good if it's bigger than Larbert. Either way, you'll all be behind me!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers guys  the police drivers have found out about this and are wanting to come along to give us a thrashing again :roll: 
If we get the 16 drivers we need I'll get onto raceland outside track


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> Either way, you'll all be behind me!!


Yip just going to the event :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Im easy for either.

Is anyone having problems getting on the TTOC website btw? tried to go on as i wondered about my renewal email that didnt come through


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sent you a new password :wink:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Either or for me Trev, both sound good


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll go with the flow Trev.......You know I'm easy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If it's indoors I'll have to drop out  but we'll most likely be up to watch


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Kevin & his mates going to come along 13 so far if that's all that can make it are you willing to pay a bit extra each to get the outside track ?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill see if i can rope in some others, how many do we need?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

3 or 4 depends if Andrew has a go


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Me *+1* if you still need the numbers Trev


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Big Ross that came along last time is up for coming again, might be able to get some more if needed


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Great  thanks guys will phone up raceland tonight and book it up


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

My dads thinking about coming along, its his birthday during the week just after it so it would save me having to take him out for dinner :roll: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> My dads thinking about coming along, its his birthday during the week just after it so it would save me having to take him out for dinner :roll: :lol:


That'll be good we'll get all the low down on you from him :lol: will be good to see him along might get him interested in getting a TT :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:


> dzTT said:
> 
> 
> > My dads thinking about coming along, its his birthday during the week just after it so it would save me having to take him out for dinner :roll: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: he drives a womans car


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

An A3 ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A mk1  will get my coat :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

nah hes got an orange mkII :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> nah hes got an orange mkII :wink: :lol:


  Who'd buy one of those


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

i know what a nutter must have been smoking something that day :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> i know what a nutter must have been smoking something that day :lol:


And must still be smoking it :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

video of a lap of Raceland for everyone to see, can see Trev studying this and deciding on racing lines :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAMHPETs ... ata_player


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> video of a lap of Raceland for everyone to see, can see Trev studying this and deciding on racing lines :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAMHPETs ... ata_player


To late lee been looking at all the videos all weather for the last few weeks :lol: the start line and the first corner looks like a pile up point ( keep wide if your in the back of the field :lol: )


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

This ones better lee this guy has it well nail and getting nudged the last few laps :lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB9NBZNP ... ata_player


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

You've found the vid of me at raceland then mate..... :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> You've found the vid of me at raceland then mate..... :lol:


So that's you with the flag :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like it'll be fun on that first corner trev :wink:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I can confirm from first hand experience the the first corner and the hairpin is usually mayhem after the start. Also, the corner after the downhill straight can be taken at full pelt in the dry - never tried it in the wet!!

Trev do you need a deposit just now, or do we pay on the day?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> I can confirm from first hand experience the the first corner and the hairpin is usually mayhem after the start. Also, the corner after the downhill straight can be taken at full pelt in the dry - never tried it in the wet!!
> 
> Trev do you need a deposit just now, or do we pay on the day?


Don't know yet mate they have never got back to me yet I'll drop them a email tomorrow


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Trev, did they ever come back to you on this? Do you need a deposit?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Hi Trev, did they ever come back to you on this? Do you need a deposit?


 I'll get things going and get sorted out at the meet lee


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Just give me a shout when you need the cash m8


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Just give me a shout when you need the cash m8


 Ok  you've no been down here for yonks


----------



## donnyfmuir (Jul 5, 2006)

hi buddy
just rejoined forum after a break.
do you cover west central scotland??
im in irvine area

looking forward to meeting up with you guys soon

regards

donny


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

donnyfmuir said:


> hi buddy
> just rejoined forum after a break.
> do you cover west central scotland??
> im in irvine area
> ...


Hi Donny welcome back  yes we cover the west central, north, south, & east  you'll be more than welcome to join up at any event, if you have any ideas or places in the west that we could have a meet at, post them up and we'll see if anyone's interested  never been through the west for ages

Cheers trev


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Just give me a shout when you need the cash m8
> ...


I know mate, need to get the finger out and pop down for a visit. Just got the car back from Audi after the window regulator went :x

Did you get a date sorted for the karting?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Did you get a date sorted for the karting?


I reckon he's running scared mate. I bet he's not had time to get as much practice laps in as he'd like, so he'll move the date back a bit!!


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Garvie said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get a date sorted for the karting?
> ...


After his display last time mate, I am thinking.......April 2013 :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: never had time to practice guys unless its been in a gas van

Guys just to let you know I've stepped down as rep for our area and left the committee, things have been happening I don't agree with on here and have asked for my privileges to these areas to be withdrawn, but am sure one of you young guns would do the club proud and step in as a Scottish rep, I will send the new rep all the links to other clubs that I've had the privilege to work with to give us some good meetings

Cheers trev


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> :lol: never had time to practice guys unless its been in a gas van
> 
> Guys just to let you know I've stepped down as rep for our area and left the committee, things have been happening I don't agree with on here and have asked for my privileges to these areas to be withdrawn, but am sure one of you young guns would do the club proud and step in as a Scottish rep, I will send the new rep all the links to other clubs that I've had the privilege to work with to give us some good meetings
> 
> Cheers trev


Trev,

Let me be the first to say you'll be missed as our TTOC rep, you certainly put a lot of hard work and effort into making sure meets always went with out a hitch.

I am happy enough to pick up arranging the karting, if everyone is still up for it on Sunday??


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: never had time to practice guys unless its been in a gas van
> ...


Thanks Lee someone will pick up the reps post and do a grand job it's with members like yourselfs makes it a easy job 
Good lad I'll still beat you all :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Trev, you do realise we let you win through our work with help the aged scheme? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Trev, you do realise we let you win through our work with help the aged scheme? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Wipper snapper that's it the gloves are off :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not going if it's a TTOC event


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

trev said:


> :lol: never had time to practice guys unless its been in a gas van
> 
> Guys just to let you know I've stepped down as rep for our area and left the committee, things have been happening I don't agree with on here and have asked for my privileges to these areas to be withdrawn, but am sure one of you young guns would do the club proud and step in as a Scottish rep, I will send the new rep all the links to other clubs that I've had the privilege to work with to give us some good meetings
> 
> Cheers trev


Very sorry to hear that Trev. I know I'm not the most active on here, but I always thought you done a cracking job and I'm sure you'll be sorely missed. Hopefully if someone takes up the position, you'll still come along to any karting meets so we... er, I mean Duffy... can spin you off in the first corner!! :lol:  :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'm not going if it's a TTOC event


Don't you start :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Garvie said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: never had time to practice guys unless its been in a gas van
> ...


Cheers mate you better be active on the track or your going to be left behind :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that trev, always enjoyed the meets you've set up. youve done a grand job
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Sorry to hear that trev, always enjoyed the meets you've set up. youve done a grand job
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


You would make a grand wee rep mate I'll put your name forward


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear Trev, hopefully you'll still be sticking around here and at events?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Abe said:


> Sorry to hear Trev, hopefully you'll still be sticking around here and at events?


Cheers Thomas ill be around but mainly on the owners new site and I'll still be at meets one Darron takes over as rep :wink:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Does your car come as part of the rep deal :roll: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

dzTT said:


> Does your car come as part of the rep deal :roll: :lol:


Make me an offer and you can have mine


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Does your car come as part of the rep deal :roll: :lol:


 For you anything you need


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad to hear Trev. Hopefully someone else can step up to the challenge with the same enthusiasm you have


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

What about yourself  your in a great location and all of the guys know you think about it


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear things not working out Trev  You've always done a grand job 

Do we still get to slag each other :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jimmyf said:


> Sorry to hear things not working out Trev  You've always done a grand job
> 
> Do we still get to slag each other :roll:


 :lol: that's the only reason I come on here James


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Abe said:


> Glad to hear Trev. Hopefully someone else can step up to the challenge with the same *enthusiasm* you have


Well thats my name out the hat then [smiley=zzz.gif] :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well folks, until a suitable replacement is found to replace Trev, I've volunteered to organise the karting meet. Think we may struggle for Sunday, so some dates for us to reorganise it too would be appreciated.

First one to post a date is also guaranteed to start on the grid in front of Trev :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:evil: hy that's cheating Lee I like being in the front and getting launched into the tyres :wink:

Once again I would like to apologise for the state I've left this meet in and am sure Duffy will do a grand job of rearranging it and am sure you guys will give him the support you gave me over the years


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> :evil: hy that's cheating Lee I like being in the front and getting launched into the tyres :wink:
> 
> Once again I would like to apologise for the state I've left this meet in and am sure Duffy will do a grand job of rearranging it and am sure you guys will give him the support you gave me over the years


Made a valid point there Trev, lets change the incentive to "no penalties awarded" if by accident they launch Trev into the tyres for first suggestion for a date :lol: :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Always happy to do my part Trev, but not sure about taking over as a rep just now! Might need some insider info first :wink:

Well done Lee for taking up the reigns on this. I think another re-arranged date would be better rather than the short notice which might result in low numbers.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> Always happy to do my part Trev, but not sure about taking over as a rep just now! Might need some insider info first :wink:
> 
> Well done Lee for taking up the reigns on this. I think another re-arranged date would be better rather than the short notice which might result in low numbers.


My thoughts as well Abe, rearranged date will keep the numbers up and cost down. Any suggestions for a potential date? Remember the incentive package for first suggestion :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

well done duffy for taking on this meet, i think teh prize for first day should be choice of position on grid tbh, i dont think anyone wants to be infront of trev after what happened to him the last time as im sure he will be out for revenge :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> well done duffy for taking on this meet, i think teh prize for first day should be choice of position on grid tbh, i dont think anyone wants to be infront of trev after what happened to him the last time as im sure he will be out for revenge :lol:


Trev's just after Garvie mate, everyone else is reasonably safe unless you get in his way! :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hy your making me sound like a hit man  will if Garvie is there I might be :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Not the 6th of May 8)


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

How's the 13th may for everyone?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

The Skye meeting is on that weekend mate  and am sure jimmy said he was going on holiday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Why aren't more of you coming to Skye anyhow


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Why aren't more of you coming to Skye anyhow


More important where's your signature strip :? Just because I've lost mine doesn't mean you can remove yours :x


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Why aren't more of you coming to Skye anyhow


Because money is going on house so no more holidays


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't more of you coming to Skye anyhow
> ...


That's ture love if you ask me lads  well done Darron your under the thumb already :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Sounds if May is quite a busy month for everyone. Anyone got any problems with making the karting meet the start of June??


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Back from holiday 18th May so any Sunday from 20th May onwards for me  .....except 3rd June, that's the bank holiday weekend :?


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

I'll suggest either 27th May or the 10th June. Can everyone let me know which is the preferred date and I can sort things


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Wot in the name of all things holly,is going on here?????????????????? In on a train in Dundee,coming home from Aberdeen to go karting..........looks like day with the missus then,or change trains n head north again........hmmmmmmm :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Tea or coffee at my bit the morra


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wull get the return train back up to Dundee :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Trev's just after Garvie mate, everyone else is reasonably safe unless you get in his way! :lol: :lol:


I'm the innocent party in all of this!!!

27th or the 10th should be fine for me


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> Wot in the name of all things holly,is going on here?????????????????? In on a train in Dundee,coming home from Aberdeen to go karting..........looks like day with the missus then,or change trains n head north again........hmmmmmmm :roll:


or ye can come and visit your auld mate Garvie!!


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Garvie said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Wot in the name of all things holly,is going on here?????????????????? In on a train in Dundee,coming home from Aberdeen to go karting..........looks like day with the missus then,or change trains n head north again........hmmmmmmm :roll:
> ...


It'd cost me less in fuel to drive tae Aberdeen,you not over my way tomo?


trev said:


> Tea or coffee at my bit the morra


Mmmmm do I get a chocolate biscuit tae?????????


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Garvie said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Trev's just after Garvie mate, everyone else is reasonably safe unless you get in his way! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Garvie you were far from innocent at the last karting meet!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> Tea or coffee at my bit the morra


May need to clean the car then if I am popping in for a coffee! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

wul said:


> It'd cost me less in fuel to drive tae Aberdeen,you not over my way tomo?


Nah was oor yesterday!



Duffy said:


> Garvie you were far from innocent at the last karting meet!! :lol: :lol:


I was set up I tell you... :roll:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Duffy said:


> Garvie you were far from innocent at the last karting meet!! :lol: :lol:


I was set up I tell you... :roll:[/quote]

Could be a shout there mate, as long as we can agree I never "saw" the yellow flags before I sneaked forward two places :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

We're looking at the 27th May or 10th June for the rescheduled meet, hopefully everyone that was able to come before is still free but I'd be grateful if you could confirm either way. So far everyone that has posted up is free both dates but if you've got a preference let me know. Anyone I've missed or new that wants to come along, please let me know, more the merrier 

Names for Karting
Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audi
Andrew &Val
Peter & Hev
Wul
Jimmy
Darron
ABE
Mallstt
Duffy
Garvie

As before, I'am looking to book the outdoor track at Raceland.........think Trev has had too much practise at Xtreme! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't make either date


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> I can't make either date


   sorry to hear that Andrew, but we may have a solution. Blackers posted up about the Errol meet today, which is the 10th June, so the second potential karting date would clash with that. (just realised, my mistake  )

What I would suggest is the two dates for consideration are the 27th May and the 24th June.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm still up for this Lee, 27th May / 24th June both ok with me


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Ill need to check on date when i get back to work next week. Im sure i have something on around the end of may but cant remember what :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Any of those dates suit me


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I'd take my name off the list aswell, I'm about as reliable as a premiership referee just now on dates. (I'll have to remain undefeated for now :lol: )


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

slg said:


> I'd take my name off the list aswell, I'm about as reliable as a premiership referee just now on dates. (I'll have to remain undefeated for now :lol: )


 :lol: Slg your only as good as your last Karting event! :lol:

If your able to attend just let me know


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

All,

Given we've got Volksfling in Biggar on the 26th May, I think a whole weekend of my company maybe a bit much for some if we held the Karting on the 27th May :lol: :lol:

Lets get this one in the diary for the Sunday 24th June.

So far the names are:-

Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audi
Andrew &Val - Can you make the 24th June?
Peter & Hev
Wul
Jimmy
Darron?
ABE
Mallstt
Duffy
Garvie

I'll touch based with Raceland, once everyone has confirmed. Anyone else wanting to attend please let me know.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm fine for 24th June, although we better try and get some more names confirmed or it's gonna be mighty expensive going to raceland.

I'll see if anyone else I know is interested. May have couple of guys from work who'll come along.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Garvie said:


> I'm fine for 24th June, although we better try and get some more names confirmed or it's gonna be mighty expensive going to raceland.
> 
> I'll see if anyone else I know is interested. May have couple of guys from work who'll come along.


Perfect mate, let me know if you get anyone else. Think Trev has a couple up his sleeve that's he's finding out about too

Between 16 & 20 drivers taking part the price will be about £45 but I'll confirm when we get final numbers


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

If the dates are fine with the police guys there should be another 4--5 names


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

trev said:


> If the dates are fine with the police guys there should be another 4--5 names


Perfect mate, hopefully they can make it.

Be good to get this one booked


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We can make the 24th but might just be watching


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> We can make the 24th but might just be watching


Let me know either way, sure you'd be fine this time with it being outside though


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Being the lazy chap that I am :roll: , I cant be bothered looking back through the pages so from the last few posts im guessing this is happening in June now?
Is it still at Raceland?

just out of intrest anyone used the gokarts at Knockhill?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Yip not very good Darron, it's a small track with a return steep hill slows you right down


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Being the lazy chap that I am :roll: , I cant be bothered looking back through the pages so from the last few posts im guessing this is happening in June now?
> Is it still at Raceland?
> 
> just out of intrest anyone used the gokarts at Knockhill?


Yip, 24th of June at Raceland. You able to make it?


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Cant say for sure on the date yet but if ive not got something on already i should be fine for it. Could possibly get some others as well but will not know until closer to the time.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You've nothing planed for that date I checked with Zoe


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

trev said:


> You've nothing planed for that date I checked with Zoe


I'll double check with Zoe as well Trev over tea tonight :- :roll:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha well since you two have checked and double checked then i guess thats alright for me then :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dzTT said:


> Haha well since you two have checked and double checked then i guess thats alright for me then :lol:


See I knew we could count on you kid :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Haha well since you two have checked and double checked then i guess thats alright for me then :lol:


Did hear a little rumour that there is a donut van being brought along to Raceland just for you Dazz......know how you love your donuts after Errol last year! :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha why didnt you say so earlier, i would have been the first name on the list :wink: :lol:


----------



## donnyfmuir (Jul 5, 2006)

hi kev
how does one list an exhaust for sale on the site???
im bamboozled

regards

donny


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> Haha why didnt you say so earlier, i would have been the first name on the list :wink: :lol:


Glad to hear the donuts swayed it mate!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

donnyfmuir said:


> hi kev
> how does one list an exhaust for sale on the site???
> im bamboozled
> 
> ...


Hi donny. What's happening when you post up ? I know you can't get onto the sale section without a certain amount of posts but your a web member so it can't be that !


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone else fancy joining in the fun and game at the karting??

It's getting close so I am going to need to book it soon


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Anyone else fancy joining in the fun and game at the karting??
> 
> It's getting close so I am going to need to book it soon


I've just asked the guys at work to confirm who's up for this. Should hopefully have at least 2 but I'll let you know as soon as I know.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

I cant do the 24th unfortunately  got the Superbikes at knockhill that weekend. thought they were on the weekend before but I've just been told I was wrong  sorry folks


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Garvie said:


> Duffy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else fancy joining in the fun and game at the karting??
> ...


Perfect Garvie, hopefully get a couple


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

dzTT said:


> I cant do the 24th unfortunately  got the Superbikes at knockhill that weekend. thought they were on the weekend before but I've just been told I was wrong  sorry folks


Did I mention the cancellation fee Daz? :lol: :lol:


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

bring the karts up to knockhill and we can belt around the track in between the races :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, we're getting close to the date for karting and really need to finalise the numbers.

I think we're going to struggle to the required numbers (20) for Raceland and the outdoor track, so we may need to book the indoor track at xtreme instead.

So far the names are:-

Trev & Evelyn
Phil & Audi
Andrew &Val 
Peter & Hev
Wul
Jimmy plus 1
Danny
Abe
Duffy
Garvie plus 1 confirmed and 3 possible

Can everyone confirm they can still attend and i'll contact xtreme. Anyone else who wants to attend just let me know.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Where's Extreme? Is that Indoors?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

whats the date for this , need to check my shifts.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Where's Extreme? Is that Indoors?


Xtreme is in Edinburgh and it is a indoor track, given the numbers we have it's looking like the only realistic option as we'd be paying £60 plus at the moment of the outdoor track


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

malstt said:


> whats the date for this , need to check my shifts.


Looking at the 24th June for this one. Let me know if you can make it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Already got plans for the 24th [smiley=bigcry.gif] So i cant make that date sorrry.


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Duffy said:


> Well, we're getting close to the date for karting and really need to finalise the numbers.
> 
> I think we're going to struggle to the required numbers (20) for Raceland and the outdoor track, so we may need to book the indoor track at xtreme instead.
> 
> ...


Duffy,

I thought the required numbers were 16 minimum for £45 per head?? I have 1 extra definitely confirmed with a possible further 3 who I will chase this week to give me an answer.

Edit, I've just checked their website and they have put the prices up - it's now £50 per head for the super grand prix with a minimum of 16 drivers. Might be worth checking on the names you have so far of how many will be racing... as we all know some of the girlies like to have a wine or two 

I've just checked extreme edinburgh and the price is £42.50 per head for 2 heats plus a final for all. Raceland is £50 per head for a practice session, 3 heats plus a final for all.

Don't know about everyone else, but I'm still more than happy to go to Raceland.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll have to drop out if its indoors I love karting but my stomach doesn't .


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> I'll have to drop out if its indoors I love karting but my stomach doesn't .


Thats another vote for raceland then!!! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm good either way Lee, confirmed + 1 

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Garvie said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to drop out if its indoors I love karting but my stomach doesn't .
> ...


More than happy to go to Raceland, think the outdoor track would be far better. Numbers so far are 12 and 3 maybes.......hopefully just need one more to make the magic 16.

Sun stroke after Volksfling must had made me think it was £60 :lol:


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

Guys I think i'll have to pull out of this one. Just bad timing with a few other things going on. I'll still be at Errol etc.

Sorry, hope you can still get the numbers you need.


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Quick update, I've just spoken to Raceland and unfortunately they have just taken a booking for the 24th June in the last couple of days but they can fit us in on the 23rd June @ 12.30 which is the Saturday. Price is £800 for the event and they are happy for there not to be a minimum number restriction, just means it cost more the less participants we have.

Can everyone confirm that the 23rd is suitable ASAP.

If it not they can also fit us in on the 8th July as another option.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Duffy said:


> Quick update, I've just spoken to Raceland and unfortunately they have just taken a booking for the 24th June in the last couple of days but they can fit us in on the 23rd June @ 12.30 which is the Saturday. Price is £800 for the event and they are happy for there not to be a minimum number restriction, just means it cost more the less participants we have.
> 
> Can everyone confirm that the 23rd is suitable ASAP.
> 
> If it not they can also fit us in on the 8th July as another option.


I should be able to make the 23rd or the 8th...possibly with 1 extra


----------



## Abe (Sep 6, 2010)

8th of July is EvenTT12, if anybody is heading down?


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry Lee both days out for me :-

23rd June Douglas gala day  
8th July trackday at Ingliston in a Lambo 

Jimmy


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Abe said:


> 8th of July is EvenTT12, if anybody is heading down?


Scrub 8th July, my mistake :lol:


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

jimmyf said:


> Sorry Lee both days out for me :-
> 
> 23rd June Douglas gala day
> 8th July trackday at Ingliston in a Lambo
> ...


Sorry to hear you can't make it mate, did think people may have other things arranged


----------



## mrbroons (Jun 2, 2012)

I can do the June date if it's still on. Is it open to newbies?


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

can't make these dates either


----------



## Duffy (Feb 9, 2011)

Given the dwindling numbers for the karting and time cracking on looks like this one is going to have to be pushed back until the end of July / start of August to give everyone plenty of warning for dates etc. I'll have a chat with Raceland and let everyone know available dates


----------

